# Nowitzki's MVP counts for little in homeland



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...9.8vLYF?slug=txmavsnowitzki&prov=st&type=lgns

Nowitzki's MVP counts for little in homeland

July 29, 2007

ZOFINGEN, SWITZERLAND (TICKER) -- Dirk Nowitzki would love to think his NBA Most Valuable Player award could inspire a new generation of basketball players in Germany, but the Dallas Mavericks star admits the game faces an uphill battle in his homeland.

"My MVP title surely helped to make basketball more popular in Germany, and the same thing goes for the good results of our national team," he told Swiss newspaper Neue Luzerner Zeitung. "But the fact remains - Germany is and always will be a soccer nation."

Nowitzki is in Switzerland where he attended the Swiss All-Star Basketball Camp in Zofingen this week. However, his attentions are mostly focused on the EuroBasket in September.

"What's important is that we have a good EuroBasket this summer in Spain," he said.

"I'm trying to get myself back to the physical condition I was in at the end of the (NBA) season. I don't really work on mental training much anymore since I think I'm strong enough in that regard."

Nowitzki won the MVP crown on the back of another fine season for the Mavericks, averaging 24.6 points and 8.9 rebounds per game as Dallas set the best record in the regular-season.

The 29-year-old believes he can continue to compete at the NBA level for several more seasons, but would consider playing in Germany towards the end of his career.

"You should never say never," he said. "Let's see what happens when I'm 36 years old and still want to play basketball but am not fit enough for the NBA."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

More popular ? Well, not for the media


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

In the periphery of the NBA hype of the 90s, which in Germany was mostly due to the more-than-basketball attraction of Michael Jordan in company with Rodman's crazy appearances, even a borderline all star like Schrempf could make headlines and attract kids to their respective local basketball clubs.

Ever since TV coverage was moved to pay-tv (Germany, Austria, ...), the sport is basically far less present. Only true fans or active leisure players will watch via TV or Web, others get their brains floated with 24h-a-day soccer coverage.

Too bad for this spectacular and multifaceted sport.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...9.8vLYF?slug=txmavsnowitzki&prov=st&type=lgns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he just made himself untradeable...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Reignman said:


> In the periphery of the NBA hype of the 90s, which in Germany was mostly due to the more-than-basketball attraction of Michael Jordan in company with Rodman's crazy appearances, even a borderline all star like Schrempf could make headlines and attract kids to their respective local basketball clubs.
> 
> Ever since TV coverage was moved to pay-tv (Germany, Austria, ...), the sport is basically far less present. Only true fans or active leisure players will watch via TV or Web, others get their brains floated with 24h-a-day soccer coverage.
> 
> Too bad for this spectacular and multifaceted sport.


Excellent point. 

As the information age advances, more people are set free from being a captive audience; also the choice was clear in the '90s as to what the best show was...now the waters are muddied, and people are returning to their roots.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nowitzki's MVP counts for little in homeland????

It counts for little here in US!!!!!







ok.... I am sure y'all realized how disgruntled I am. So.... I'll crawl back in my little hole.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nowitzki's MVP counts for little in homeland????
> 
> It counts for little here in US!!!!!
> 
> ...


You just stole someone's job who posted in this thread :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You just stole someone's job who posted in this thread :lol:


Yes.... I have crossed over into the dark side....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yes.... I have crossed over into the dark side....


Alright - you've mentioned "dark" and "little hole" in the same thread.

You're disqualified. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Alright - you've mentioned "dark" and "little hole" in the same thread.
> 
> You're disqualified. :biggrin:


At least I got one.... :biggrin:

you are just suffering from a little "dark little hole" envy.


----------

